

On September 27th, 60+ techies will ride from Paris to London  - antonydenyer
https://techbikers.com/

======
buro9
And just to let you know, that if you support the cause of increasing child
literacy and gender equality in education then your donations are incredibly
welcome.

One way to do so would be to go to this page:
[https://believe.in/techbikers](https://believe.in/techbikers)

And perhaps surprise some cyclist by supporting him/her. Maybe some of the
ones who haven't raised much yet... they're at the bottom of the page.

Believe.in are not taking any processing fees. And Stripe have waived their
fees too.

So 100% of anything that anyone donates (from HN or elsewhere) is going to go
to the charity Room to Read and make a real difference.

You might even notice a few names you recognise on that list, as some of the
riders (inc myself) are active on HN.

We'd love your support. I won't kid anyone, it's not an impossible and massive
thing, a cycle ride... but the cause is a really great one, and that's what
matters.

------
lucaspiller
At the same time there is also Paris2Nice. In the two years it has been
running they have raised over €750,000 for local Irish charities. The
organisation team is led by a few serial entrepreneurs here, Paddy Holahan
(New Bay) and Tom Kennedy (Hostel World).

[http://www.paris2nice.com/](http://www.paris2nice.com/)

------
Brakenshire
I hope they'll be using CycleStreets (from OpenStreetMap data):

[http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/38089596/](http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/38089596/)

------
reustle
As a motorcyclist, I was hoping I had just stumbled on a community of geeky
motorcycle riders.

~~~
__--__
I've found geeky motorcycle communities, but most of them are focused around
electric motorcycles and most of them aren't software guys, they're hardware.

------
nicholassmith
Good luck and enjoy, it's not quite as cheerfully warm as it was during the
TdF but I'm sure cycling through France will be just as lovely anyway.

------
98rosjon
Well done, guys - you're all heroes! :)

------
nraynaud
going to an island 26km across the sea by bike, that's an interesting
proposition :)

good luck

------
__--__
I got all excited until I realized they were talking about bicycles, not
motorcycles.

------
TimReynolds
Good luck!

------
lnanek2
But they could ride buses and write something good? Like web sites/apps for
charity or something. I don't understand why they would use bikes.

~~~
untog
You think they'd get $75,000 in sponsorship to sit on a bus for a few hours?

